# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway for the Mango Fashion show held at the Born Centre Cultural in Barcelona - January 27, 2014 (x11) Update



## MetalFan (28 Jan. 2014)

​
Thx Jackal359


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway for the Mango Fashion show held at the Born Centre Cultural in Barcelona - January 27, 2014 (x9)*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## hs4711 (28 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway for the Mango Fashion show held at the Born Centre Cultural in Barcelona - January 27, 2014 (x9)*

Danke Dir für Alessandra


----------



## MetalFan (28 Jan. 2014)

*Update x2*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (28 Jan. 2014)

:thx: für die Laufstegschönheit


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2014)

:thx: dir fürs Update


----------



## stuftuf (29 Jan. 2014)

ich finde sie gut


----------



## MichelleRenee (31 Jan. 2014)

Great pics! Thanks!


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

nice pics, thanks


----------



## mshat (21 Apr. 2014)

Danke für Alessandra!


----------



## hunter57 (11 Mai 2014)

Astrein, schöne Bilder! Danke


----------



## CLove (18 Mai 2014)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## leber (28 Mai 2014)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Mango+alessandra= wonderful)


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

ein engel, danke


----------



## daone (25 Okt. 2014)

nettes lächeln


----------

